# Ghibli, inspired by the Sahara desert.



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello slingshots' friends,

Here's Ghibli.

I have been inspired by the wind of the Sahara desert during a trip to Africa before I started working this hazel fork. You can see the different stages of processing until the final result. The finishing is made with sandpaper 2500 grip and many hands of camellia oil. The measures are: lenght cm. 15,5 - gap between the forks cm. 4 - fork width cm. 2,3 - weight grams 126. Banded with Gold Thera-band and E-Shot target pouch.

I hope you like it, thanks for watching.

All the best,

Bob.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lamborghini last time, this time a Maserati? 

Very unique shape, stunning result!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow Bob thats some mighty fine carving !!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I am speechless..... Stunning Bob, really stunning!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome Bob! As always I can't imagine the time sank into the sanding


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I am honored and also speechless it is stunning it is beautiful art from a great artiest.

I know this is not about me but This beautiful piece of art that Bob Fionda just gave Birth to is mine at least for the remainder of my life.


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

I find it incredible that you can ' visualise ' the finishes shape in that original big lump of wood fork. Excellent work, that man :wub:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking fork Bob. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

extraterrestrial, or what!!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That looks kinda like a Manta Ray. Very nice indeed.

Meant as a compliment. Its just got some shapes like one.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

reset said:


> That looks kinda like a Manta Ray. Very nice indeed.
> 
> Meant as a compliment. Its just got some shapes like one.


Exactly that was my first impression too, like a manta ray,

an awesome play with the shape, so smooth lines, just nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful shape you have given this hazel sir. Fine job as always.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful organic shape with flowing lines .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you very much mates, I do appreciate your feedbacks.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Lamborghini last time, this time a Maserati?
> 
> Very unique shape, stunning result!


Yes mate, Maserati Ghibli......great car!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

jimmycg said:


> I am honored and also speechless it is stunning it is beautiful art from a great artiest.
> 
> I know this is not about me but This beautiful piece of art that Bob Fionda just gave Birth to is mine at least for the remainder of my life.


Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Extraordinary!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

That's an AMAZING carving work!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

A real piece of ART!!! You've could also named it "Origami", because of the folds and creases carved in its frame.

Bob, I think you've EXCELLED this time!!! Your work is becoming more and more beautiful and artistic, yet functional!!!

Good to have you back again, Maestro!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a beauty! Very nice!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Is that a slingshot? Pure art, belongs in the museum. Awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thats stunning so nice

cheers


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

those curves flows so well! :wub:


----------



## andalussia (Jul 22, 2013)

good job!!! soo nice


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is so very unique with shape I doubt anything will ever be seen that is similar.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Magnificent workmanship!! Reminds me of the gracefuness of a squid swimming through the ocean!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Congratulations on birthing another piece of fine art Bob!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Great eye, great talent, great dedication, great heart, great citizen of the world

One of your best pieces of art. Thank you!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again for your kind words, I'm really glad you like it.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

fantastic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this one -- Sorry Bob!

This one is so gorgeous. It definitely reminds me of the flowing windblown sand dunes of the desert. You achieved your aim, sir. Extremely well done!


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Great flow! Really does mimic the sand dunes and is as hot as they are too!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm tired of trying to come up with something to say, so henceforth, I will respond to your posts with the same response:

Dang, Bob.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Dang, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dang mates, thanks!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I don't know how I missed this one -- Sorry Bob!
> 
> This one is so gorgeous. It definitely reminds me of the flowing windblown sand dunes of the desert. You achieved your aim, sir. Extremely well done!


Thanks Bill, I forgive you :stupidcomp: for not having seen this slingshot..... LOL. Thank you for your feedback amigo! :bowdown:


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

very good


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

A pleasure to view such an original piece, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PMSteve (Jul 28, 2013)

Who would have guessed that beautiful slingshot was inside that old chunk of firewood?

That is awesome!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I AM HOLDING GHIBLI AND I'M READING ALL THE COMMENTS AND PRAISES AND THEY ARE TRUE BUT IN PERSON GHIBLI HAS LIFE I DON'T MEAN IT IS ALIVE THAT WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE BUT IT LOOKS AND FEALS LIKE IT HAS LIFE THE WAY THE LINES FLOW AND ALMOST MOVE AND YOU ARE AWARE OF THIS WHEN YOU HOLD IT., THIS DOES NOT SHOW IN THE PICTURES. IF I WERE A GOOD ART CRITIC i could describe what I am seeing but I am not somehow with Bob's passion, love and ability he gave life to Ghibli. Thank you Bob I love it!!


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Excellent comments jimmycg, I agree with your feelings


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you crendon i was afraid I was rambling on I wanted so much to give proper credit to this passion of Bob,s.


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Hand / wood meld together as in this design. You are a lucky beggar mate


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

jimmycg said:


> I AM HOLDING GHIBLI AND I'M READING ALL THE COMMENTS AND PRAISES AND THEY ARE TRUE BUT IN PERSON GHIBLI HAS LIFE I DON'T MEAN IT IS ALIVE THAT WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE BUT IT LOOKS AND FEALS LIKE IT HAS LIFE THE WAY THE LINES FLOW AND ALMOST MOVE AND YOU ARE AWARE OF THIS WHEN YOU HOLD IT., THIS DOES NOT SHOW IN THE PICTURES. IF I WERE A GOOD ART CRITIC i could describe what I am seeing but I am not somehow with Bob's passion, love and ability he gave life to Ghibli. Thank you Bob I love it!!


Yeeeaahh, We don't hate you. (much). It is good that it has gone to someone so enthusiastically appreciative. :bouncy:

Happy Shootin'!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks man!

I appreciate. :wave:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

jimmycg said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I appreciate. :wave:


Thanks Jimmy, it was a pleasure to make Ghibli for you. You've been very patient because It took me about two months since I've started to look at that hazel, ready to carve but not figured as a slingshot in my mind yet. It's come out "Ghibli", a synthesis between form and function, thought for you, a powerful and accurate hand-made weapon. I'm glad you've understood all my efforts, passion, time and skills I have put inside this work. Enjoy and have great time. All the best, Bob.


----------

